# Planning A Hunting Trip Abroad



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Getting out of the country for an extreme hunting adventure can be an absolute rush once you get past all the necessary paperwork. And theres a lot! This is a guide for those considering hunting in another country in the world &#8211; what you need to consider and prepare.

The most fun part is deciding where you will go. Consider what kind of game you want to hunt. Try a country of significantly different climate like polar bear hunting in the arctic or hunting blue sheep in China. You can bring back hide not native to your hometown from animals with exotic names like ibex and wapiti. Keep in mind the climate and seasons of the country youll be traveling to. For instance, hunting in Vietnam during the rainy season (May &#8211; November) might not be pleasant.

This can all be exciting, but before you arrange your flight make sure that all your documents are in order otherwise youll pay hefty fees to cancel your flight in case you are not permitted to hunt that area or are missing legal documents.

For any international trip youll need a passport and possibly a visa. Check online for any necessary visas specific to your citizenship, meaning if youre an American citizen check requirements for American citizens and not British citizens on accident. There are many services online that guide you through the entire process and help you out abroad such as HuntInSpain.

There is country-specific information on every country available online. A simple google search for hunting in china or china hunting should list all relevant information within the first few hits. Be sure to research territorial safety such as dangerous animals you could not combat on your own or a recent spread of an infectious disease/virus in the area. Prepare yourself for the worst by securing travelers insurance for yourself. HTH Worldwide is a reliable agency for that.

Though all the paperwork seems daunting, the reward for your patience can be memorable. Youll get to hunt game you don&#8217;t have a chance to hunt anywhere else, make tasty, explorative meals and collect unique hides. Take advantage of exploring the land around you and cities youve never been to before like Barcelona in Spain in your off-time from hunting.

Documents checklist:
Valid passport
Visa (depending on the country)
Hunting/fishing license
Gun permit
Another form of ID (drivers license, resident card)
Additional passport size (2 X 2 inch) photos
Clearance on your gun
Health insurance

Supplemental documents you _might_ be asked for:
Registration with the country
Fill out a questionnaire (typically on arrival at the airport)
Hunting education test
Signed statutory declaration that youve never been convicted of violating hunting law
Background check
Receipt of purchase for your rifle

Wed love your feedback. Have you ever been hunting abroad? What was the planning process like? Did you encounter any problems on your trip? Leave a comment with your experience.

Photo: Tambako

Content provided by Outdoor Hub, The Outdoor Information Engine - Planning A Hunting Trip Abroad


Read More Great Tips Here...


----------

